# Every Breath You Take - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

In this video i break down the specific right/left hand positions and patterns i use to play this great Police song. The video does not contain a 'performance' so some knowledge of the tune is very helpful. Thanks for watching & all the best with your music!

guitar - Fender Strat w/Fralin PUPS

YouTube - Every Breath You Take (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

stretchy... yeah, that's s good word for it!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

puckhead said:


> stretchy... yeah, that's s good word for it!


I spent some time trying to stretch out for those chord formations a couple of nights ago and my hand is STILL sore. Dammit.... I feel like this has become a challenge


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

i guess in an odd way that makes me feel better because this tune wears me out! Thanks for the post - all the best!

dale


----------

